
Ask HN: Who is hiring interns? (May 2017) - bluepnume
[ Inspired by the monthly &#x27;who&#x27;s hiring&#x27; threads. Felt like there was a gap for intern candidates. If it&#x27;s not OK to post this, please let me know and I&#x27;ll take this down ]<p>&gt; Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords REMOTE and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of your interview process would also be helpful.
Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards.<p>&gt; Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.
======
gamechangr
You're not going to get many responses... so let me give you a few thoughts of
explanation.

1) REMOTE - there really aren't remote position for interns. Think about it,
why pay someone to train and potentially join your company. If they are
remote, who will they learn from? Would remote interns likely join your
company after you make an investment in their learning curve (not as likely if
you are not onsite).

2) VISA - Companies rarely go through the hassle of supplying a visa for an
intern. There are many, many interns available all the time. It's hard to
justify a lot of legal charges unless the INTERN had some major accomplishment
"Invented a language" "built Instagram".

3) Intern positions as a whole - usually they get filled by people you know
and/or people you meet at MeetUps. Some large companies have "intern"
positions - but they are highly coveted. It would be safe to say that if you
are not graduating from a top ten school - you find it challenging to land a
brand name internship.

